# Can I use the other side of drywall?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> Can I use the other side of drywall as the front?
> 
> I have a piece of drywall that my dad needs and on the right side I practiced doing a texture and was wondering if I can use the other side.
> 
> ...


 No! Dry wall is cheap and it will be less of a problem if your Dad has a new piece to work with!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks W. I will send him out and purchase some.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You COULD use the back side, but the backing paper is much coarser/rougher than face paper and the entire surface would have to be glaze coated and sanded prior to paint. Easier to buy new.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you can use the backside it just has to face the studs


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

tpolk said:


> you can use the backside it just has to face the studs


 :laughing: Just like laying grass sod! The brown side faces the earth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I might use it in a closet or somewhere it will be covered
--behind kitchen cabinets etc


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

tpolk said:


> you can use the backside it just has to face the studs


That was awesome.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

tpolk said:


> you can use the backside it just has to face the studs


 
a comedian is born everyday......:laughing:


----------

